# Proxy tunneln



## zerix (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin im Bereich Netzwerk noch ziemlich neu und brauche deshalb ein bischen helfen.
Wir haben hier einen Proxy, auf dem für bestimmte Leute das Internet über ein C-Programm gesperrt wird. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wie.
Ich hab dann mal gehört, dass man sowas durch einen Tunnel "umgehen" kann. Ich habe mir putty runtergeladen und auch schon im Internet Anleitungen gesucht, aber ich bekomme das irgendwie nicht auf die reihe.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Proxy-IP: 192.168.1.1:3128
Meine-IP: 192.168.1.25


MFG


----------



## Sinac (9. Juni 2005)

Ich denke eher der Zugang ist über ACLs gesperrt, kommt auf den Proxy an.
Wenn von deinem PC der Zugang nicht erlaubt ist müsstest du das über einen PC umleiten der Zugang hat. Oder halt an dem Proxy vorbei auf einen Router etc. Aber du brauchst schon etwas mehr Ahnung von den Netzwerk, sonst würde die ganze Sicherheitsmaßnahme ja keinen Sinn machen


----------



## zerix (9. Juni 2005)

Bei uns werden nicht die Rechner gesperrt.
Jeder von uns hat nen Acc auf dem Proxy, da wird dann der Zugang gesperrt.


----------



## MCIglo (9. Juni 2005)

Ich bin ja eignetlich kein Freund solcher Dinge, denn die Regeln haben im Normalfall auch schon seinen Sinn.
Aber da viele pseudo-Admins nur http, aber nciht https-Traffic blocken, könnte folgendes gehen:
- Alle Browser-Fenster schließen
- eine http-Seite öffnen
- bei der Frage nach deinem Proxy-User mit Esc abbrechen. (bis keine Aufforderung mehr kommt)
- eine https-Seite öffnen (wenns nicht geht, ist der Weg hier zu Ende)
- einen https-Proxy suchen und ab sofort nutzen.
Nun solltest du ohne Probleme deine ganz normalen Seiten ansteuern können


----------



## zerix (9. Juni 2005)

Ich halte mich auch normal an Regeln. Aber unser Dozent hat irgendwie nen Kontrollzwang und stellt sogar in den Pausen das Internet ab und das nur weil er beleidigt ist und sowas nervt mich halt.

Auf jeden fall mal danke, ich werds mal ausprobieren.


----------

